# norditropin



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

what size do the kits come in??


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

coco said:


> what size do the kits come in??


I think they come in seperate 4iU boxes. But possibly in 40iU kits like Ansomone.

Mulituse Vials for both the HGH and the solvent.

Made by Novo-Nordisk.

If it's real, then it's very good HGH.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

what i saw was like a pen re-fill cartridge i think???


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I have seen those also, but never close enough to give an accurate discription.

Sorry dude.

Have a look around on the net.

Novo-Nordisk are a legit Pharma. So there should be some info out there.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers bud

appreciated - i had a quick look at there site earlier but just skimmed it

ill take closer look just now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you are talking about Norditropin Simplexx it is available in three strengths:

5 mg/1.5 ml

10 mg/1.5 ml

15 mg/1.5 ml

excellant stuff used it a few times although i do prefer Nutropin AQ as it does not degrade...


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Just a heads up mate on unscrupulous ****s that peel the sticker off of one and put it on another. Ive not looked at one in a while so hopefully they've changed this from the pharm company but if its possible still, its do-able.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks paul

kingprop cheers mate, will keep that in mind, its not mine anyway


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kingprop said:


> Just a heads up mate on unscrupulous ****s that peel the sticker off of one and put it on another. Ive not looked at one in a while so hopefully they've changed this from the pharm company but if its possible still, its do-able.


hey up stranger...how you doing mate


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

the caps are different colours so the sticker wouldnt make any difference if you knew which strength is which


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> the caps are different colours so the sticker wouldnt make any difference if you knew which strength is which


What colour goes with what mate? For future reference. Good info!


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> hey up stranger...how you doing mate


Very good Paul. Training at Castle now, at last a gym owner who's a decent guy in all respects. Working my quads like mad there. Hope you and the family are well bro.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

kingprop said:


> What colour goes with what mate? For future reference. Good info!


off the top of my head

5mg is yellow (15iu)

10mg is blue (30iu)

15mg is green (45iu)

its only the end cap that changes but yea you could swap the stickers or as jimmy pointed out some could draw it out then refill it with water so make sure your packets are sealed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kingprop said:


> Very good Paul. Training at Castle now, at last a gym owner who's a decent guy in all respects. Working my quads like mad there. Hope you and the family are well bro.


we are all good mate just recovered from hernis surgery so getting back into it.....

i will be at castles on tuesday night at around 5ish mate...


----------



## Tee1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Beans said:


> ...
> 
> If it's real, then it's very good HGH.


I didnt know there was any fake simplexx norditropin going around? has anyone come across them?


----------



## Bigchris (Apr 2, 2009)

I've used a few types of gh and I gotta say that the norditropin simplexx was the best by far


----------

